# Lure Banned



## ms.marymac (May 5, 2006)

I just found out that Belk, a department store in the South East will not be carrying the Lure collection.  The images associated with the collection was not up to Belk standards.  Instead of selling the products without hanging the pictures, they are just refusing to sell them. 

I understand that their customers are usually pretty conservative, but this is just stupid.  It's like they think all the products in the collection are tainted with the sex, because the visuals show a topless woman (with her breasts covered). 

If you want, you can write to them and tell them they are stupid here:

https://www.belk.com/main/customer_c...=1146803503174


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2006)

I have never even heard of that store!  That is pretty crazy!  You would think that in 2006 that would be okay!  It isn't like she is naked!  How crazy!!!!


----------



## maxcat (May 5, 2006)

Wonder what they did about Pam Anderson's boobs in the Viva Glam V campaign?


----------



## MizMac (May 5, 2006)

At nordies with have the G-rated Pam postcard.  I wonder if we are going to have issues with this as well


----------



## midnightlouise (May 5, 2006)

I wonder if they'll do that here...Nashvegas isn't the most conservative place in the South, but it'd probably a company-wide thing.  Weird.  I see teenagers showing more actual T&A walking down the street these days than that pic shows...


----------



## arbonnechick (May 5, 2006)

Belk is a pretty crap store, IMO.
We have one here, and all they carry is Estee Lauder, Clinique and Lancome.


----------



## clocked (May 5, 2006)

well..thank god for MAC online!


----------



## ninabruja (May 5, 2006)

are they unfamiliar with mermaid imagery or something? that sundressing postcard that's ALL boobs is more vulgar..


----------



## farra712 (May 5, 2006)

I used to work at a Belk, and they really were ridiculous about stuff like that.  They cater to older people, and so they think they have to protect them from the pictures.  They have had the same Estee Lauder posters up since they opened 2 years ago because they felt that all the new ones have been inappropriate.  They bought the McRae's which is the only place nearby with a MAC (counter) and Pam is still up and sundressing went up, so I am guessing they might have Lure...I don't know...I hope so.


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

Wow, am really sorry to hear that, that's stupid, if you don't mind me saying. 

Why is the naked body seen as vulgar? It isn't! It's a beautiful thing, different people can make it vulgar or beautiful by how they choose to treat or interpret it, via images. So sad.

I don't like Pam that much, but I thought the VG images of her were hot, and that Sunshrine image from last year, wow! It makes me proud to be a woman, and have boobies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 regardless of their size.


----------



## talk2mesun (May 5, 2006)

OH MY GOD
ARE YOU KIDDING ME
i hate living here ARGH lol


----------



## Colorqueen (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_I just found out that Belk, a department store in the South East will not be carrying the Lure collection.  The images associated with the collection was not up to Belk standards.  Instead of selling the products without hanging the pictures, they are just refusing to sell them. 

I understand that their customers are usually pretty conservative, but this is just stupid.  It's like they think all the products in the collection are tainted with the sex, because the visuals show a topless woman (with her breasts covered). 

If you want, you can write to them and tell them they are stupid here:

https://www.belk.com/main/customer_c...=1146803503174_

 
Hmmm.  Making such a stand takes guts, in my opinion.  

Just order online- I never get to see MAC- we have no counters, stores, or ANYTHING here.  I have to depend on you all to even let me know what is out there, and I have to order anything I want.

If I can do it all of the time, this once won't hurt you.  You will appreciate having it around when you can buy it, that is for sure.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 5, 2006)

It does take guts, but at the same time it kind of doesn't make sense to me.  I just don't see why they can't ask the counters not to hang up the posters. I also think about the Tom Ford Amber Nude ad (which is a beautiful pic in my opinion), the Sundressing poster (her boobies are even more visable than the Lure one, IMO), the tiny skirts they sell for teens, etc.  It doesn't seem consistant, you know?

I am not sure how many people here buy their products at Belk but maybe this will save them a trip this summer.


----------



## asteffey (May 5, 2006)

i think this is a really good example of censoring based on a demographic. its pretty useless and i think it is a stupid business move.


----------



## Clada (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_Belk is a pretty crap store, IMO.
We have one here, and all they carry is Estee Lauder, Clinique and Lancome._

 
I used to think so too, I grew up with a crappy Belk. But the one in Charlotte NC is AMAZING, carries MAC, Stila, Bobbie Brown, Laura Mercier and so on.
When they took over, the added Benefit to our Belk, (JC TN) and Keihls and Benefit were added to one in Knoxville TN. At the same time, a freestanding store opened up in west Knoxville, and it is terrible. I guess it depends on the area and what those people in that area buy.
ahh, banning sucks


----------



## Quiana (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_I wonder if they'll do that here...Nashvegas isn't the most conservative place in the South, but it'd probably a company-wide thing.  Weird.  I see teenagers showing more actual T&A walking down the street these days than that pic shows..._

 






  @ T&A

I am in Nashville too..where the heck is the Belk Store here? If it is in Mt. Juliet (like I think I heard) do you even think there will be a MAC counter there?


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 5, 2006)

I'm a huge MAC fan. But you know I give Belks alot of credit for standing up for what they believe in. I agree, if you don't support the images don't even promote the product so you get your opinion accross to the company. Kudos for Belks.


----------



## dstroyedangel (May 5, 2006)

As much as it DOESNT make sense to us, a younger  generation to which these images are considered normal, this store apparently isnt concerned with what WE think but that of their consumers (old conservative people)--- it makes sense.... 
I've been to foreign countries, one of which Saudi Arabia has NO pictures whatsoever of any collections maybe some like symbols or like artwork for a collection- but never pictures of people (men/women/anything) oh yes and only men work at those counters....
just thought I'd let you know


----------



## 72Cosmo (May 5, 2006)

dstroyedangel said:
			
		

> As much as it DOESNT make sense to us, a younger  generation to which these images are considered normal, this store apparently isnt concerned with what WE think but that of their consumers (old conservative people)--- it makes sense....
> 
> I'm in my early 50's and it doesn't make sense to me. Of course I'm very liberal. I adore MAC's advertising. Just as all younger people shouldn't be lumped together on how they think, look etc. neither should older people. (not that I consider myself old)


----------



## dstroyedangel (May 5, 2006)

72Cosmo said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstroyedangel*
> _As much as it DOESNT make sense to us, a younger  generation to which these images are considered normal, this store apparently isnt concerned with what WE think but that of their consumers (old conservative people)--- it makes sense....
> ...


----------



## 72Cosmo (May 5, 2006)

dstroyedangel said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *72Cosmo*
> _
> ...


----------



## Wattage (May 6, 2006)

This is ridiculous. I give them no kudos for refusing to sell this collection. Pardon my language, but this is bullshit. You think they would do something productive and refuse to sell perhaps clothing made in sweat shops? Wow, what a waste of managerial time. LOL I would love to meet the knobs who made this decision. 

The naked body! OMG! NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Runs...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 6, 2006)

how do they handle a lingerie section?


----------



## asnbrb (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_how do they handle a lingerie section?_

 
granny panties and full coverage slips!!


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 6, 2006)

breasts are a beautiful and essential part of the human female form.(are they essential in selling makeup,no,but sexuality sells everything!!?!)
 I deal with this topic quite often as I am a proud breastfeeding mother.
The only time that they are shown in an inappropriate way, is if the posessor is being exploited. (In my strong opinion)
 This model is perfectly empowered in her pose with her (fully concealed!!) breasts. This is ridiculous and another example of Right wing  influence over every part of our lives.
It's just makeup people!(Berk's)


----------



## Aprilrobin (May 6, 2006)

Fine if they don't want to hang the images ... whatever. But I'm so sure their customers would really appreciate being protected from the product. *rolls eyes* I don't think there's any evil fish woman boobies on the packaging.


----------



## Aprilrobin (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_You think they would do something productive and refuse to sell perhaps clothing made in sweat shops? Wow, what a waste of managerial time..._

 

Gotta love selective morality.


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aprilrobin* 
_Gotta love selective morality._

 
well said.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 6, 2006)

that has to be the stupidest thing any store has done is a long while....Belk??? of all places to even HAVE MAC..... they will go by the wayside just like Woolworth


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dstroyedangel* 
_As much as it DOESNT make sense to us, a younger  generation to which these images are considered normal, this store apparently isnt concerned with what WE think but that of their consumers (old conservative people)--- it makes sense.... 
I've been to foreign countries, one of which Saudi Arabia has NO pictures whatsoever of any collections maybe some like symbols or like artwork for a collection- but never pictures of people (men/women/anything) oh yes and only men work at those counters....
just thought I'd let you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

and Saudi Arabia kills women just because they can...if the husband want another wife...or is just tired of the one he has..it's OK TO KILL HER! and nothing is said or done about it....
Women in Saudi Arabia are considered worthless..


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 6, 2006)

Selective morality is right!  Speaking of selective....They find it offensive that this beautiful woman has her breasts COVERED by her own flowing hair, yet I am sure they would not find it offensive to have a picture of a woman covered by a bikini top in their swimsuit section.  Makes me want to slap on some tassled pasties and go shopping at Belks!  

I can see them not wanting to show the David LaChapelle Heatherette video or the like, but Lure???  Come on!  They are treating this ad campaign as if it is pornographic.  If they are that offended, why don't they stop selling MAC all together?  Or would have too negative of an impact on profits?  I guess they decided to selectively make a stand.  Really impressive, huh?  

Note to self: If I ever shop at Belks, don't wear a bra


----------



## TechnoKitty (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Hmmm.  Making such a stand takes guts, in my opinion.  

Just order online- I never get to see MAC- we have no counters, stores, or ANYTHING here.  I have to depend on you all to even let me know what is out there, and I have to order anything I want.

If I can do it all of the time, this once won't hurt you.  You will appreciate having it around when you can buy it, that is for sure.  




_

 
Umm...NO. That is NOT guts that thats taking. That is close-minded, uber conservative idiocy. The human body is not vulgar, sexuality is not vulgar, and going out of your way to make people believe that it is does not take guts. Being unashamed of being a woman and of the natural human sexuality that everyone possesses, in a world where people like that make you feel like its a sin...THAT takes guts. I would never ever buy anything from them again.


----------



## TechnoKitty (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aprilrobin* 
_Gotta love selective morality._

 
You are very right. That is so completely the basis of everything in this country.


----------



## MargaretD (May 6, 2006)

Good grief. Don't hang the posters or postcards but still sell the products. It doesn't make any sense not to sell the products.


----------



## maxcat (May 6, 2006)

I <3 Canada... The Bay has up, right now at the counters in Toronto, the poster size Pam Anderson naked from the waist up with Viva Glam V on her back. 
MAC was founded on risktaking - they were the first company to do any sort of fundraising for HIV AIDS when no one wanted to touch it - and they hired a transvestite to be the first cover girl... 
Belks doesn't have a problem with the *money* MAC makes them. I'm all for respecting people's beliefs - but they can't take the profit from having a MAC counter and then censure the company. Some of the ads for cosmetics have fifteen year old girls posing in sexual ways with half naked men - legally child pornography - which is far more offensive to me than a grown topless of-legal-age woman.


----------



## Bunny77 (May 8, 2006)

I remember this store from when I lived in Florida. I noticed that Belk didn't have stores in Orlando proper, but at malls in the little small conservative towns on the outskirts.

The place just felt out of date every time I walked in there.  I'm surprised they even carry MAC!


----------



## cyens (May 8, 2006)

Lure postcard/image/wtvr is sooooo UGLY!!!!!!

It looks like a junky sewer mermaid, with sewer mud all over her body with a junky heroin tripping face, you can almost ear her say: " spare a lil' for my next heroin shot " or " I'll suck your c*ck for crack "

wtvr... Its the worst image mac ever came with... doesnt make me want to buy anything from the collection .....

plus the green paackging... eeewww!!! 
no big lossss


----------



## midnightlouise (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Quiana* 
_





  @ T&A

I am in Nashville too..where the heck is the Belk Store here? If it is in Mt. Juliet (like I think I heard) do you even think there will be a MAC counter there?_

 
Hello fellow Nashvillian! I went to that Mt Juliet Belk for the first time a few weeks ago because my SIL wanted to meet there, and they didn't seem very impressive in the make-up department! I doubt they'll ever get a MAC counter. (but that shopping area might be pretty amazing once they get done with it!)
Looks like they also have Belk in Springfield and Gallatin, but the only Belk in TN to have MAC is in Knoxville as someone mentioned. 

Oh well, we have the freestanding in Green Hills, and counters in Parisian in Franklin & Hechts in Rivergate


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 8, 2006)

The Belk here sucks and doesn't even carry Mac =(.


----------



## Clada (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_, but the only Belk in TN to have MAC is in Knoxville as someone mentioned. 
_

 
Johnson City TN Belk has a MAC counter too, where I feed my addiction.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 8, 2006)

Hmm nobody here seems to be looking at the actual situation. Instead we're saying its "Stupid" and an influence of right wing conservitiveness. It is amazing that everybody is ready to blame shit on stuff that quite frankly political orientation has nothing to do with (Ooooh thats a thinker isn't it?)

First of all: God forbid anyone on here have a different opinion on the human body than you as an individual do.

Personally I think the human body is a great thing-YET I can see how in certain places it can be considered bad. 

We have to think like a business person instead of going all nuts because we simply don't understand or we have a different point of view. Plus there is this amazing thing called the internet (hence how we all found out about this thing) Nothing says you have to buy from belk, all you have to do is go online or go to another store if it upsets you this much. 

Lets look at it this way: You have a store in the South East. It's a department store. The South East though it is changing is considered the "Bible Belt" because there are many people raised in the fundamentle Baptist and Presbiterian ways. (Nothing wrong with that its how they were raised)

You have a department store in a fairly conservative area (Not political its based on a religious conservative).  

OK so we have that-what is our target audience gonna be? Well we have department stores that really cater to the younger audience (Target, Macy's etc) so lets try to cater (makeupwise) to the more mature women out there. 

OK so you cater to them using brands you know they will like and every now and then tossing in a brand for the younger folks to try to get more money out of them.

On a business decision I would have to agree with the Belk powers that be. They could sell the line but not put up the poster but maybe MAC told them they had to sell the colors but also put up the poster. Well it maybe offensive to the more mature ladies and the little kids they happen to bring in. 

NOW so we have 2 conflicts here-maybe MAC refuses to let the sign go down while selling the line itself and the more mature ladies that come in to buy stuff may get upset. 

Maybe With some of the prior posters hanging on the wall with MAC or whoever management got phone calls and letters and lots of disproval. Who knows?

Seriously I have to back up Belk on this one because there are many ways in my thought process that this was a very good business decision on the company's part. I don't necessarily agree with it but as a business decision yeah I can see how it could be necessary.

Department stores listen to the consumer-if you dont like it tell them.

I agree it should be consistant across the board but I do respect Belks decision to do it. 

And sorry those sweat shop comments - if you have that big of a problem with sweatshops again hurt them in the wallet-but you wont be able to shop at walmart, target, k-mart, belks or come to think of it a lot of department stores for your clothing. But thats just my thoughts.


----------



## Pascal (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Wonder what they did about Pam Anderson's boobs in the Viva Glam V campaign?_

 
for reeels they were poping out of her shirt. I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Wattage (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_ First of all: God forbid anyone on here have a different opinion on the human body than you as an individual do._

 
It's not really a difference of opinion that is the issue here. The issue is that in 2006, we are still practicing prudence over the one thing that ties us in commonality: our bodies - naked. It is the one thing that despite all our differences, we have in common. What are we really affraid of? Do these people shower with their clothes on? How can they be in touch with their own body if these images are disturbing to them? Difference of opinion does not always apply. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_And sorry those sweat shop comments - if you have that big of a problem with sweatshops again hurt them in the wallet-but you wont be able to shop at walmart, target, k-mart, belks or come to think of it a lot of department stores for your clothing. But thats just my thoughts._

 
Not only are these just your thoughts, these are reality. I can very proudly say that I make every effort possible to buy my clothes made in a fair and respectable fashion. In fact, 80% of my wardrobe comes from a Canadian owned store that makes all their house brand clothes in Canada, paying workers fare wages and employing people in our country. Furthermore, I buy runners from a company that exercises fair employment practices, making nearly all their products in the United States. I buy fair trade coffee and purchase housewares made in Canada. It is not always possible to avoid sweat shop purchases, but I do make every conscious effort. I would say I have a 95% success rate. 

My bottom line is that people think the "real" issues of the world are naked people, when in fact naked people are what unite us. It makes me sick that they create issues where issues aren't, diverting themselves from the real problem - their greedy consumerist ways that drive companies to manufacture goods in unethical ways. But hey, why look at that - disliking naked people is so much easier! 

It's a good thing I don't live in the States. I am too cheap to put postage on cutouts from Penthouse magazine and send many, many copies to Belk's staff and management. Oh and maybe some sweatshops photos, too....


----------



## lovejam (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aprilrobin* 
_Gotta love selective morality._

 
Best post on this entire thread.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 8, 2006)

Wattage-first of all thank you for using every effort to buy from places that dont use sweat shops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do the same thing and its hard as hell. So I really do appreciate how hard and time consuming it can be to find places!

This is where the difference of opinion does apply: 

As much as I agree with everyone on this board that in all reality the human body is nothing to be feared it does frustraite me a lot (and I didnt post WHOSE post it was that was the one that really pissed me off because that wouldve caused a whole OTHER fight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe!) that people do seem very narrowminded in that their way is the highway and that every part of the world is like their part of the world and if its not its unacceptable. 

For example-I am from the south. I was born and raised in the Southern U.S. And it was about 25 years ago the southern US was a LOT different from the way it is now. GA and TN as much as I hate to say it are probably the most liberal you are gonna get. 

Now that being said in the mentality of many southern more mature ladies. They were brought up to always be covered up and that sex and nudity is something to be kept only in the bedroom behind closed doors and with the lights off. 

When I was 18 years old the revolution began to form that nudity and sex was ok in my area and there would be so much hoopla over it. It was insanity. 

Thats how they were raised that's how they were taught. I know it sounds old fashioned and in reality-it is old fashioned but thats what the Belks managers are barganing on that those mature ladies will come in and feel safe that there is no nudity there. 

It is nothing more than a difference of opinion and beliefs and the backgrounds.


----------



## Quiana (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Hello fellow Nashvillian! I went to that Mt Juliet Belk for the first time a few weeks ago because my SIL wanted to meet there, and they didn't seem very impressive in the make-up department! I doubt they'll ever get a MAC counter. (but that shopping area might be pretty amazing once they get done with it!)
Looks like they also have Belk in Springfield and Gallatin, but the only Belk in TN to have MAC is in Knoxville as someone mentioned. 

Oh well, we have the freestanding in Green Hills, and counters in Parisian in Franklin & Hechts in Rivergate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah...I think we are pretty much covered....


----------



## Wattage (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_Wattage-first of all thank you for using every effort to buy from places that dont use sweat shops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do the same thing and its hard as hell. So I really do appreciate how hard and time consuming it can be to find places!

This is where the difference of opinion does apply: 

As much as I agree with everyone on this board that in all reality the human body is nothing to be feared it does frustraite me a lot (and I didnt post WHOSE post it was that was the one that really pissed me off because that wouldve caused a whole OTHER fight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe!) that people do seem very narrowminded in that their way is the highway and that every part of the world is like their part of the world and if its not its unacceptable. 

For example-I am from the south. I was born and raised in the Southern U.S. And it was about 25 years ago the southern US was a LOT different from the way it is now. GA and TN as much as I hate to say it are probably the most liberal you are gonna get. 

Now that being said in the mentality of many southern more mature ladies. They were brought up to always be covered up and that sex and nudity is something to be kept only in the bedroom behind closed doors and with the lights off. 

When I was 18 years old the revolution began to form that nudity and sex was ok in my area and there would be so much hoopla over it. It was insanity. 

Thats how they were raised that's how they were taught. I know it sounds old fashioned and in reality-it is old fashioned but thats what the Belks managers are barganing on that those mature ladies will come in and feel safe that there is no nudity there. 

It is nothing more than a difference of opinion and beliefs and the backgrounds._

 
I completely agree with you that it is difference in backgrounds and upbringings. However, just because there is a difference does not make it OK. You and I have different opinions on the issue, that is totally OK. 

Once upon a time, European descendents prefered to shop exclusively in stores that were off limits to coloured people. Stores did this because it made these people feel "safe". My point not to you, but to these people is that just because you were brought up this way does not mean it's OK. In my opinion, independent of the way I was raised, fear of the human body only creates problems and cost to society. I am not saying that people shouldn't be allowed to dislike the image of a naked person. But, when we go so far as to take up company time and coddle these people, it becomes an issue that is bigger than just personal preference. Really, I could care less what each individual thinks about one issue or another, but as a collective society we need to be accountable to more than just our personal preferences. We need to be accountable to our humanity - and this includes our bodies. 

If they don't like it, no sweat. Just don't look. I find many things offensive, such as putting up your national flag on your house. But do I knock on these people's doors and tell them to take it down because it is offensive to me? Never. I have the ability to reason, and I use it. At the same time, I can reason between what is my personal moral prefernce and what is best for everyone as a collective society. 

I hope all this makes some sense. I really do understand what you are saying. I think there is a lot of grey area when it comes to issues like this. Furthermore, I do take into account that I am Canadian and as a result, like many Canadians I am overtly liberal and somewhat of a neo-hippie, I suppose. I think for many Canadians for whom this type of thing is completely foreign, we tend to get all up in arms thinking "how can there still be people who think this way??" It's not to say there are not these types of people in Canada, I guess it's just a case of the outsider looking in.

Thank you for sharing that you avoid sweat shop labour. It makes me so happy to know we have members on this board who can think gloablly and act locally


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 8, 2006)

Here is where the "business aspect" of the argument makes little sense. More than likely, anyone offended by a woman whose breasts are COVERED isn't the type of person to be a fan of MAC and its policies (all inclusive) and the general MAC identity. So really, pulling that collection because it might offend people who aren't MAC customers anyway is rather redundant. 

If the idea is to protect business because these people who become offended might stop shopping at the store entirely, then its rather shortsighted as well unless they don't show ads by companies like Calvin Klein, etc. There are WAY more risque ads for clothing companies and I am not aware that Belk's refuses to stock any of them. Please correct me if you can show me that they do refuse to stock certain brands based on sexually explicit advertising. 

Personally, if I lived in this store's area, I'd refuse to shop them period. Not because I strongly feel that there is nothing wrong with the naked human form (although I do) but because I refuse to patronize someone who makes it difficult for me to get the items I am seeking. THAT seems like some seriously POOR business sense.


----------



## cyens (May 8, 2006)

I dont think the issue is about the mermaid being nude, since a lot of high-end company uses nude figures.
I'm a very open persone here, I love the beauty of a naked body. And im rarely offenced by anything... 

But that mermaid, its pure bad taste...

I watch porn and other things I rather not mention here. 
But no jokes, 
do I think that crackwhore mermaid filled with sewer gunk looks pretty? -> the anwser is no... 
is I apropriate for a make-up image? No because make-up is suposed to symbolise beauty, not sewer junkies.
Am I shocked? No i've seen or heard way worst... I still think its hillarious there a whole depate about it


----------



## Hawkeye (May 8, 2006)

Wattage-see i completely agree with you. 

But you still have those people who DO look even if it upsets them (its kind of like people online (no offense to anyone here but if you visit MUA you know what I mean) or like a trainwreck, you just cant stop staring at it for some reason though it is tragic)

Lets agree on this point-people are strange. 

Ladybug, I don't know if you've ever been to a belks store but I've been in about 8 of them and let me tell you I have never seen one sell MAC so that one in TN is pretty cool if they sell it. You can say it doesn't make sense but then again many people don't like overt sexuality, it does make them feel uncomfortable. What doesnt make sense to us probably makes more sense to management. 

And as I said, if you live in the area and your upset about it dont shop there (Like you said you wouldnt if you lived in the area) and hurt them in the wallet.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_You can say it doesn't make sense but then again many people don't like overt sexuality, it does make them feel uncomfortable. What doesnt make sense to us probably makes more sense to management. _

 
But my point is not that pulling this ad doesn't make sense, but SELECTIVELY pulling this ad doesn't make sense. For more than one reason. Or it may make perfect sense to them, but its remains horribly hypocritical. 

In the end, I think that given the way MAC collections fly of the shelves these days, they are more likely to lose money by not selling this versus the few sales they *might* lose from people who don't like the ad. BUT, since it is a private entity, they can run their business anyway they choose and suffer the consequences or reap the benefits come what may. Personally, they won't find me shopping in their stores ever again because I absolutely cannot stand selective moral stands.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 9, 2006)

hehe 

completely agree and understand


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 9, 2006)

where are the pictures of this ad campaign?


----------



## Wattage (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_where are the pictures of this ad campaign?_

 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42276


----------



## firefly (May 9, 2006)

it's cosmetics that mostly women are buying!! whats so wrong with seeing a gorgeous girl modeling makeup with her hair covering her chest? i didn't even stop to think about her being topless! geez...thats just waaay too conservative IMO.


----------



## Wattage (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_...but if you visit MUA you know what I mean..

Lets agree on this point-people are strange. _

 
Agreed... Oh MUA, that is a whole nother thread!! 

And double agreed!

I truly appreciate your ability to debate in a mature and fair manner


----------



## farra712 (May 9, 2006)

Just to clear up why some Belk's have MAC and a lot don't, here is some info I have.  Belk recently just bought McRae's and some Proffit's stores, and from what I heard when I worked at Belk: since MAC pays the department store to be there (and has a contract), Belk had to keep them when they bought out Proffit's.  That is why many of the older Belk's (other than in more populated places) don't have MAC, and the newer ones do because they used to be a Proffit's or McRae's.

Also, I know I already posted, but I want to say that I am not really happy about this (as I just started freelancing and Lure has all the color from the collection that I won't get to use on people), but I am not surprised.  I have lived on the Gulf Coast of Mississippi all my life, and that is just how a lot of people are in the South.  It is very true that people are just raised differently here.  For example, my mother is not extremely religious, but was raised that anything "different" is disgusting and looked down upon by society.  So, when I got the job at MAC she cried and told me that she hoped that they didn't make me "look like them".  It pissed me off and I said so, but some people will never change their outlook no matter how outdated or closed-minded it is.  Maybe that is how Tim Belk (owner) feels about it...who knows...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 9, 2006)

Wattage-thank you and same goes for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always found that the moment someone started calling names etc was the moment you lost credibility (thanks to my old debate Prof lol) It was a nice debate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ferra-I totally understand! I was one of the lucky ones who escaped the ultra conservative side but still though, I couldn't wear any color nail polish unless it was pink, red or a beige or what color a nail color was supposed to look like, if it was orange, green, blue, purple, black it was immediately taken off if I had it on, i could only dye my hair natural colors but my friend she couldnt wear any makeup until she was 15, couldn't dye her hair period, and no peircings not even on her ears! 
Sometimes you just gotta sit and go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TechnoKitty (May 9, 2006)

I have seen several people refer to this as a difference in opinion, and that we need to think like a businees person if we don't agree with what Belk was doing. I know WHY they are doing it, I think we all understand what they say is their reason behind it. The point is, if our society would stop being so douchebag like about it, business people wouldnt have to think a certain way and do things like this. If we as a whole stopped being so ashamed of our given form and things that are completely natural to us, businesses wouldn't have to be worried about offending people, protecting people, and losing clients. I think its ridiculous that people are forced thi think like this to begin with. the views that cause things like this, those are differences of opinion and closed mindedness.


----------



## luckyme (May 21, 2006)

When I was at Belk's this week, they said that will still be selling Bait and Hooked. Let me tell you, the MA's there are NOT happy about the whole not selling Lure thing, but they can do about as much as we can about it, NOTHING. Oh well, guess I will be going to Nordies for this one.


----------



## talk2mesun (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Hello fellow Nashvillian! I went to that Mt Juliet Belk for the first time a few weeks ago because my SIL wanted to meet there, and they didn't seem very impressive in the make-up department! I doubt they'll ever get a MAC counter. (but that shopping area might be pretty amazing once they get done with it!)
Looks like they also have Belk in Springfield and Gallatin, but the only Belk in TN to have MAC is in Knoxville as someone mentioned. 

Oh well, we have the freestanding in Green Hills, and counters in Parisian in Franklin & Hechts in Rivergate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The Belk here in Johnson City carries MAC


----------



## Peaches (May 24, 2006)

Old people have boobs too. 

Its just makeup, they should get over it.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 24, 2006)

I wonder if ours will be selling it. We only have one MAC counter here, and that is at Belk. People around here are pretty conservative. Not many people even wear make-up.


----------



## asnbrb (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_Old people have boobs too. _

 
Yes, but generally theirs doesn't look as good as hers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe it's jealousy.  hahahaha


----------

